# baby tiel with swollen wing not eating



## Sproutling (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a baby tiel I pulled about a week ago and a day after I pulled him I noticed he was dragging his wing and that his elbow join was red/swollen... and now he really wont eat any baby bird formula I give him and can't force it in him because I feel like I am going to aspirate him... and the wing is all red and he wont open that sides eye and this makes me think he has an infection.. he never cries like the others and is quiet.. he doesn't have feathers growing on that side and it kind of looks like the parents might have plucked him. is there any way I can get food in him? I know the vet is an option but I want to know what this could possibly be... Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't really know what to do for this. I would suggest a vet visit and hopefully others will come along soon and help you out as well.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You need to take him to the vet. Infection is certainly a possibility, as is injury or a developmental problem, but we cannot tell you from an internet posting. You will need a vet's help to properly treat it. Please keep us updated on how your baby is doing!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He may have an infection, or he may be in so much pain from the unidentified injury to the wing that he can't eat. There isn't a do-it-yourself solution, and if you want the baby to survive you have to get to a vet ASAP. This baby is starving and suffering in addition to whatever medical problems he has.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor baby.  I hope you get him to the vet soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*OMG...I have had this*, and you *MUST* go to a vet, BUT the only thing that will save the baby is a wing amputation. I had this happen 3 times, I think, not sure but it is an Xanthoma, and if the fluid in the swelling gets in the bloodstream the bird get septcemia and dies. Twice I didn't do nothing and lost them, the third time my vet recognized the problem and amputated. The same thing happened to a friend and thankfully the vet knew the best thing to do was to amputate.

This can happen to weaning babies if they get their wings wedged in the cage bars. I'm not sure what would cause it in the nest, but it is a result of some type of trauma to the wing.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Keep a watch of the pupil of the eye. If it turns /look like this bacteria has entered the bloodstream and without aggressive treatment from a vet the baby is lost. (click for a larger view)


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd say take it to the vet listen to srtiels since they are talking
Fron experience  good luck keep us updated


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Another observation in regards to the plucking...In enlarging the pix and looking at the plucking, it was does not look like normal plucking, but the type of plucking a parent will do when red mites are nipping at the ends of pinfeather. The parents wind up plucking those feathers to get off the mites. 

I Have some pix's saved somewhere on this computer showing what these feathers look like after a mite has used them as a straw to access blood.
__________________


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I see you are back online...how is the baby? I relooked at the pix and the skin is not weeping clear fluid yet. keep a watch for that, when it does you have less than 24 hrs before possible death. I'm going from past memory of my experiences with this.

As to feeding him, can you give *more info*, such as formula temps, when you try to open his mouth does it open easily, what does the poop look like, are you keeping him in a warm environment, if he does taker any formula is the crop fully emptying....


----------



## Sproutling (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sorry to say he is passing away in my arms as I type this...  I think I am going to be separating this ones parents as I think they were possibly siblings(my mom bought 3 yellow pieds a couple years ago so I don't know if the 3 were bought from the same person or not...) and everything with their babies is going wrong... a couple months ago they hatched 1 baby and it didn't make it to two weeks old before I saw it had passed and I shrugged it off as well they are first time parents and I know that babies will possibly not get fed properly... so they laid again and hatched 2, again one didn't make it to three weeks old he was so much smaller than this one who had his eyes open and was getting pins he was still bald with his eyes closed... and these two hatched on the same day... I pulled this one at 3.5 weeks and he survived a week more with me before this happened I hate that these things happen.. The closest avian vet near me is about an hour or 2 away... I am waiting to go to college so I can become a vet and be more experienced with things when they happen I want to thank you all for your responses and would like to thank srtiels for all the information she has on tiels :thumbu: if I have a problem I got look at your website and photobucket or come to this site and lurked to see what could be wrong with my babies.. I had a baby with an overstretched crop and I made a crop bra for him and fixed him up to become a healthy little tiel!!

Now I have 3 others from a different clutch that were with this baby 2 other yellow pied and an albino that I am looking forward to watching grow.

R.I.P Little Baby!!!♥


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please don't breed again unless you are prepared to intervene when problems arise. Many of us drive several hours to see a good vet -- that's just part of being a responsible bird owner. But you MUST be prepared to step in and solve problems very quickly with birds. As you have seen, they go downhill very quickly. If you can't do that, then it isn't fair to the birds, and I would recommend you don't breed anymore until you have more resources.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He/she didn't look like it was close to dying, did it get aspirated?

From your description it may not have been the parents at fault. many times deaths can be human error, such as the stunting (much smaller one) which if the breeder had more experience they would have been able to save the baby. 

I'd be less inclined as to the parents being inbred. Nature usually takes Care of that by killing the embryo in the shell before it leaves the body of the hen. Inbred birds have chicks appearing perfectly healthy and suddenly dropping dead by 7-10 days. You had posted older birds, so again I would hazard it was more an environmental or management problem.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Part of owning a bird is that when they need vet care, it is YOUR responsibility to get the bird seen, and cared for, by a vet. I know someone that travels 5 hours to go to an Avian Vet, 2 hours isn’t bad, and certainly worth it, especially when it is urgent. In this case, you didn’t take the baby to a vet, the baby suffered, and is now passing away. 

I am sorry about the baby, but I hope next time, though it is 2 hours away, you remember that those 2 hours can change a babies life…


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good, you are back online  I sent you an email. But I can also post here. if you suspect that a pair is inbred and you get infertile eggs you can crack the egg open and tell by looking at the yolk. I'm working on a collage of yolks to show what to look foir...


----------

